# Top 3 symphonies



## Miz (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is my newest thread out. I'd like everyone to make their list of their top 3 symphonies.


Round 1:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7: II
2. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5: I
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6: I

Get it?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Seriously? Another thread?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Those were my favorite Beethoven's when I used to listen to Beethoven! In keeping with this theme I'll go with:

Lutoslawski - nos. 2-4


----------



## Miz (Aug 5, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> Seriously? Another thread?


 That's right pjang23.


----------



## Miz (Aug 5, 2011)

The List:

1. Mozart - Symphony No. 25: The Whole Section
2. Mozart - Symphony No. 40: I, II, III
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5: I, II


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Redundant thread is redundant.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ok...we have a top 5 symphonies, and a top 3 symphonies. Obviously the top 3 symphonies is the most pointless thread ever (no offense) because the top 3 symphonies are just going to be everyones top 3 selections for the top 5 symphonies.

logic people...logic.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

OK... 

Beethoven is great, but he's not the greatest symphonist anymore..... if the symphony ended with Beethoven as Wagner saw it fit, Beethoven's symphonies wouldn't be remembered with as much reverence I think.

So... I can't do a top three

but I can say

Mahler's 9th is in my opinion the greatest symphonic work

Brahms' 4th is probably the greatest 19th century symphony to me

Bruckner's 9th is an amazing work

Sibelius's 5th 

My top 3 would be all Mahler tho.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Beethoven, symphony #34
Wagner, symphony #23
Verdi, symphony #8


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven 9
Beethoven 6
Schumann 2


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok...we have a top 5 symphonies, and a top 3 symphonies. Obviously the top 3 symphonies is the most pointless thread ever (no offense) because the top 3 symphonies are just going to be everyones top 3 selections for the top 5 symphonies.

logic people...logic.

But then we need to recognize that the same or similar threads are going to show up whenever new members arrive. What three symphonies would I choose of all that I know? Today my answer is:

1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Mahler's 2nd
3. Schubert's 8th

Ask me tomorrow and I might choose three altogether different works.:lol:


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ok...we have a top 5 symphonies, and a top 3 symphonies. Obviously the top 3 symphonies is the most pointless thread ever (no offense) because the top 3 symphonies are just going to be everyones top 3 selections for the top 5 symphonies.
> 
> logic people...logic.
> 
> ...


LOL

good picks btw


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> Ok...we have a top 5 symphonies, and a top 3 symphonies. Obviously the top 3 symphonies is the most pointless thread ever (no offense) because the top 3 symphonies are just going to be everyones top 3 selections for the top 5 symphonies.
> 
> logic people...logic.


You're right, but it's been raining all weekend and I'm bored.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Geia said:


> Here is my newest thread out.


But this is your _first_ thread.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> But this is your _first_ thread.


or is it?...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

violadude said:


> Ok...we have a top 5 symphonies, and a top 3 symphonies. Obviously the top 3 symphonies is the most pointless thread ever (no offense) because the top 3 symphonies are just going to be everyones top 3 selections for the top 5 symphonies.
> 
> logic people...logic.


Agreed ... the existing Top 5 thread started today will suffice.

This thread is closed ...


----------

